# Furnace Sets Off Smoke Alarm



## Collinsfam_WY

Oddly enough, we found that we needed to use our furnace on our last trip out for the first time ever. With our infant along, the interior of the camper just got too cold as the outside temps dropped below 50. When we started up the furnace, it set off the smoke alarm and put this odd smell out - like it was burning something off or some such. I can't explain it. We had to use the furnace 3-4 times through the night and so the piercing beeps became more than an annoyance. Has anyone experienced this and what did you do to get it to stop setting off the smoke alarm?

-CC


----------



## fl_diesel

I have never had that happen on either of my two Outbacks. I can understand it happening the first time, but if it happened everytime it came on it's another story. That coupled with the weird smell, I wouldn't use it again until you have it fully inspected. I am sure others will chime in...


----------



## Aunt B

collinsfam_tx said:


> Oddly enough, we found that we needed to use our furnace on our last trip out for the first time ever. With our infant along, the interior of the camper just got too cold as the outside temps dropped below 50. When we started up the furnace, it set off the smoke alarm and put this odd smell out - like it was burning something off or some such. I can't explain it. We had to use the furnace 3-4 times through the night and so the piercing beeps became more than an annoyance. Has anyone experienced this and what did you do to get it to stop setting off the smoke alarm?
> 
> -CC


Aunt B here.

This is common with a new furnace. Your tt needs to have the windows opened and heater ran to burn the coatings off of the burner. Trust me we went through the same thing an you'll find other threads on here pertaining to the same thing. Others will chime in.

Happy camping,

Aunt B


----------



## ED_RN

This is normal. The first time you use it the heater will burn off oils used in the manufacturing. Same thing happened to us and it has been talked about here often. Best thing is open all the windows and crack it way and run it for an hour or more when you can be outside. After that you should be OK. We still get the smell for a very short preiod of time it we haven't used it for a long period of time but the smoke alarm doesn't go off any more. 
Enjoy


----------



## skippershe

Same thing happened to us at 2am the first time we had to use our furnace. What a wake up call that was









As others have already said, just run the furnace for awhile with everything opened up before you need to use it again.
It hasn't happened to us since


----------



## California Jim

Do the newer Outbacks have a combined smoke/carbon monoxide detector? Just wondering if the furnace may have a problem and the CO side of the detector is alarming. I agree that it's almost positively oil burning off the new furnace like the others have said. But still, don't wan't you to be ignorant about the remote possibility of something more dangerous.


----------



## jozway

California Jim said:


> Do the newer Outbacks have a combined smoke/carbon monoxide detector? Just wondering if the furnace may have a problem and the CO side of the detector is alarming. I agree that it's almost positively oil burning off the new furnace like the others have said. But still, don't wan't you to be ignorant about the remote possibility of something more dangerous.


My 08 has only a smoke detector/kitchen cooking alarm. Problem is food is usually well done before the cooking alarm goes off.








Joe


----------



## Collinsfam_WY

Thanks for all the great replies







We have the separate detectors. Looks like a good long furnace burn is in the works!

-CC


----------



## john7349

If you haven't used your oven yet, you may as well fire it up too. It will also smoke and smell as the oils burn off.


----------



## CamperAndy

john7349 said:


> If you haven't used your oven yet, you may as well fire it up too. It will also smoke and smell as the oils burn off.


Ditto


----------



## Collinsfam_WY

We use our oven alot









-CC


----------

